

Clojure Conj Slides - arohner
https://github.com/relevance/clojure-conj/tree/master/2011-slides

======
ique
Are there going to be any videos released of the talks? I would have loved to
attend but didn't have time to fly to the US this time.

~~~
pashields
I really hope Byrd and Friedman's talk from thursday night was taped.
Highlight of the conference so far for me.

~~~
jules
Are the slides for that talk available?

~~~
pashields
No slides. It was just a live demo with color commentary.

------
vladev
One of the presentations is in SVG format. How do you open this and how is it
made?

~~~
zaph0d
It was made using SVG and ~200 lines of ClojureScript.

<http://twitter.com/#!/chrishouser/status/135405833818349568>
<http://twitter.com/#!/chrishouser/status/135476587956154368>

